# The Night Before



## rjw225 (Apr 4, 2010)

I take my NREMT-B CBT in the morning and I'm a lot more nervous than I anticipated.

>deep breath<

I'd appreciate any positive vibes y'all could send in my general direction.


----------



## Shishkabob (Apr 4, 2010)

Don't study.  If you don't know it by now, you will not know it for the CBT.  Just sleep.


The test is really much more easy than it will have you think.  You'll think you failed it, but you'll actually pass it.

Just choose the most correct answer and don't read in to the question.





You'll be fine.


----------



## rjw225 (Apr 5, 2010)

Thanks, Linuss!

I'm infamous for over-analyzing test questions.  Fortunately, we did some great test prep in class that has helped overcome my OCD tendencies. 

Hopefully I'll have good news by Tuesday morning…


----------



## armywifeemt (Apr 5, 2010)

Overused as it is, remember your ABCs. And the harder it seems, the better you're doing. Remember, it's a predictive test... 

Good luck!


----------



## AngelEyes (Apr 5, 2010)

Good Luck on your test!! You will do fine.  B)


----------



## rjw225 (Apr 5, 2010)

Took my test this morning; stopped at around 65.  I honestly have NO CLUE how I did.  :blink:

I'm way too OCD to wait this out gracefully…


----------



## Shishkabob (Apr 5, 2010)

At 65 you either aced it or failed horribly... in my experience it's usually the former.

No point in worrying, can't change it now


----------



## rjw225 (Apr 5, 2010)

Linuss said:


> At 65 you either aced it or failed horribly... in my experience it's usually the former.
> 
> No point in worrying, can't change it now



Thanks?  :unsure:  (j/k)

I've been logging in to NREMT.org and clicking "My Certification", but I keep getting "Error: Invalid EMT" messages.  I'm guessing that's a bad sign? :unsure:

Ugh.  Why can't the results be immediate?  :glare::glare::glare:


----------



## Shishkabob (Apr 5, 2010)

To torture you.




You did fine, don't worry.  Just relax the rest of today and check it tomorrow.  Go out and drink with some friends or just hang out.


----------



## rjw225 (Apr 6, 2010)

:beerchug: :beerchug: :beerchug: :beerchug: :beerchug:
*I PASSED!!*


----------



## AVPU (Apr 6, 2010)

Congrats!!!


----------



## Shishkabob (Apr 6, 2010)

rjw225 said:


> :beerchug: :beerchug: :beerchug: :beerchug: :beerchug:
> *I PASSED!!*



Told ya!


----------



## armywifeemt (Apr 7, 2010)

All the beer emoticons made me think of the night I finished my fire 1 cert... I don't remember much of it, but what I do remember was fun. 

I highly advise avoiding hard liquor as a means of celebration though.


----------

